# Stethoscope Diaphragm Replacement



## broncos008 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a cheap sprague stethoscope that I purchased from Galls as my first stethoscope to use during class and up until the point I decide to buy a better one. I recieved a diaphragm with mine when I ordered it, but from me carting the bag I take to and from class, both diaphragms have gotten their fair share of beating, one has a crease in it and one is ripped. The creased one still works but I would like to replace it. I got a suggestion from my EMT-B teacher to get some x-ray film. Has anyone else ever done that and what kind of luck do you have with it? Also, I am kinda curious as to how I would go about doing that. Is there any way I could possibly use a Littman diaphragm? Eventually I plan to buy a nicer and better one, but I want to wait until I have the money and when I continue to further my education as a paramedic and hopefully and ER doc someday.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 18, 2009)

It may be best to go to a uniform supply store or the student store at a local college/university and buy another 15 dollar dual tube. I do not the idea of DIY medical equipment, but x-ray film might work. Never heard that one before.


----------



## NJN (Jan 18, 2009)

It probably would work, i mean the diaphragm is just a thin piece of plastic cut in a circle, so as long as it makes a good seal you're good.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you can find an old X-ray film; trace the diaphragm and cut it out. I have used this hundred's of times and works great. 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 19, 2009)

*Roger Ridryder*

'Course now with digital xrays...
Hard part of cutting your own was cutting a perfect circle of the right diameter. Once done they are tough, a little unresposive, but distinctive.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> If you can find an old X-ray film; trace the diaphragm and cut it out. I have used this hundred's of times and works great.
> 
> R/r 911



Hmm... I have never heard of that before. :unsure: Sounds like a cheap, easy fix haha


----------

